# General > Birdwatching >  Swifts

## Headwark

This week saw the arrival of lots of Swifts, here in Brough. This is the first time in the last 14 years that they have stayed around. Several years   ago I watched them pass through here.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Yes , unusual numbers of swifts in Dunnet Head area. I have heard of a count of more than 200.

----------

